Ask HN: Best iOS app analytics to understand the demographic - 3eto
======
joeld42
My suggestion would be to use a combination of Mixpanel (for detailed,
granular data) and Facebook analytics (for the strongest demographic data).

Demographics is also something that you don't need a gigantic sample size like
you would an AB test. So you can do something like present an incentivized
(rewarded with in-app currency or an unlock or something) survey to some
percentage of your users at random and you'll get a reasonable picture of your
userbase.

~~~
3eto
Cheers. Mixpanel is out of our price range. Will try Facebook and Google for
now.

------
3eto
Amazon just launched their own mobile analytics, wondering if anyone here had
any first hand experience, how it would compare with google, what are you
using?

